# aktuelle nvidia treiber installieren

## klaus_harrer

Hallo

Ich habe gelesen das nvidia für meine Karte einen neuen Treiber rausgebracht hat. Nun meine Frage ,sollte ich den alten Treiber deinstallieren oder ist das nicht unbedingt nötig?

MfG

Klaus

----------

## Marlo

Hi,

entweder

```

emerge unmerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

und

emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
```

oder

```
emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx
```

Letzteres ist einfacher. Genaueres in der Doku.

----------

## SvenFischer

Wenn ein emerge nvidia-glx z.B durchgeführt wird, dann löscht er automatisch die alte Version.

----------

## ossi

wenn du regelmäßig ein

```
emerge sync && emerge world -uU
```

machst wird auch sobald der nvidia-treiber für gentoo verfügbar ist dieser aktualisiert. 

deine installierte "alte version" wird danach automatisch entfernt. siehe auch 

```
man emerge
```

----------

## stahlsau

mach einfach ein "emerge nvidia-kernel" (evtl. mit USE="~x86" oder so), dann läufts schon. (der nvidia-glx wird bei ner neuen Version direkt mitgezogen)

Wenn du in der make.conf irgendwas mit autoclean stehen hast, wird der alte dann von allein entfernt, ansonsten mach einfach mal ein "emerge -ac"

----------

## makukasutota

 *ossi wrote:*   

> wenn du regelmäßig ein
> 
> ```
> emerge sync && emerge world -uU
> ```
> ...

 

Ich habe doch nicht wirklich gelesen -uU, oder? -U ist böse, niemals benutzten.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=180913

----------

